# Deer cuts



## lornaherzog (3 mo ago)

What parts of the hind legs are steaks? And what parts are jerky


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

How To Butcher A Deer. A Roe Deer. TheScottReaProject. - YouTube

Best advice I can give you is watch this video and then watch it again when you are butchering.

Also anything can be made into jerky. I have used old back straps from a rutted up buck i found in the freezer for jerky.... really tender jerky.


----------

